# Honda HS1332 Track Auger Grease Fittings



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I noticed There are no grease fittings on my 2011 Honda HS1332 Snowblower, on the Auger shaft. Every other Snowblower I've owned has had these grease fittings on the auger shaft and I usually grease them in the spring time. I'm worried the shaft will sieze one day on the Honda. Any idea why Honda doesn't have these grease fittings?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Honda with no grease fittings is Dollars in my opinion ....If you search the topic with my post name you should find what I did. Very simple to do, if your augers are free now. A grease fitting on each side as well as one on the impeller shaft. You should also already have a grease fitting on the right hand side track, approx. mid way between the front and back socket on your HS1132


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

No need for grease fittings, even though I have seen the augers seized on the gearbox output shaft many times it takes years of neglect for them to get that point. I have rebuilt an HS1132 where the previous owner had installed the grease zerks, the cavity was filled with grease from over the years and it took the powerdercoating company a good time to clean the insides before they could coat/bake the augers. I understand thats not an issue most folks will run into. 



You dont even need to take apart the housing or augers to service the parts. Just take out the 8mm bolts from either side of the auger housing, these are bolts the screw into the augers from the outside, remove the thick washers as well. Take off the shear bolts so that the augers are free to move, shoot some kroil or spray in anti-seize through the removed bolt hole, generously, spin the auger while you spray to cover as much of the inside/output shaft as possible. Install the 8mm bolt, torque to 17 ft/lb, install the shear bolts and you are done. Perform this service every year and you are sure not to have seized auger issue, ever.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I think this is contender's post: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/135409-auger-removal-greasing-2.html

Before you go ahead and install zerks, take out the shear bolt from each side and try and spin the augers around. If they move freely, you don't have a problem, if they don't move, you may have a rust problem and that could be heavy or light, then you can go on from there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> No need for grease fittings, even though I have seen the augers seized on the gearbox output shaft many times it takes years of neglect for them to get that point. I have rebuilt an HS1132 where the previous owner had installed the grease zerks, the cavity was filled with grease from over the years and it took the powerdercoating company a good time to clean the insides before they could coat/bake the augers. I understand thats not an issue most folks will run into.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont even need to take apart the housing or augers to service the parts. Just take out the 8mm bolts from either side of the auger housing, these are bolts the screw into the augers from the outside, remove the thick washers as well. Take off the shear bolts so that the augers are free to move, shoot some kroil or spray in anti-seize through the removed bolt hole, generously, spin the auger while you spray to cover as much of the inside/output shaft as possible. Install the 8mm bolt, torque to 17 ft/lb, install the shear bolts and you are done. Perform this service every year and you are sure not to have seized auger issue, ever.


great idea! What anti-seize spray do you use? I did not know there was one.

the machines I have seen with seized augers are on ones left outside , uncovered for about 15 plus years. I just serviced my 20 year old plus HS624 augers and they were still free!. Always garaged .

I'm adding the above maintenance point to all my future services. Thanks.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> great idea! What anti-seize spray do you use? I did not know there was one.
> 
> the machines I have seen with seized augers are on ones left outside , uncovered for about 15 plus years. I just serviced my 20 year old plus HS624 augers and they were still free!. Always garaged .
> 
> I'm adding the above maintenance point to all my future services. Thanks.





https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81464-Anti-Seize-Lubricant-Aerosol/dp/B000HBNVWQ usually works great.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81464-Anti-Seize-Lubricant-Aerosol/dp/B000HBNVWQ usually works great.


thanks. i ordered some.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks. i ordered some.


It helps to tilt the machine slightly to one side and raise the side you are spraying the anti-seize through, this helps the spray get between the output shaft and the inner wall of the tube. I usually spray in a bit of kroil (PB blaster) first and then shoot in the anti-seize. 

- Remove the M8 bolt/washer.
- Remove shear bolts. 
- Spin the auger free. 
- Raise one side a few inches. 
- Spray the kroil/penetrant.
- Spray in decent amount of anti-seize.
- Rotate the auger a few times (forward and back). 
- Re-install everything. 
- Done.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

You can't put grease zerks on these HS hyrdro machines as the shaft only goes into the augers about 2 inches. You would be filling the whole length of the augers with grease, which is useless on these. Grease zerks are only useful on machines that have a full length shaft into the whole width of the augers.
What needs to be done periodically is to remove the whole auger and gear case assembly... which is easy to do. Remove the augers from gear case after taking out shear pin bolts - You may need a pry bar and hammer to free it up. Remove impeller from shaft also. Sand shafts and inside augers and impeller with say 180 grit paper, then wipe it out with a rag. Put a generous amount of Fluid Film on shafts and inside augers and impeller. I use the thicker brush on Fluid Film for this job, not the thinned spray can type. Fluid Film does not get stiff like white lithium and some greases do in cold weather.
Put everything back together, and then the assembly back into the auger housing. This is a good time to clean and wax the inside of the auger housing too, before putting the assembly back in i mean.
In my opinion this is a maintenance procedure that must be done this way to have a properly maintained machine.
This needs to be done to insure shear bolts work when/if needed.
Depending on where a blower is operated, the municipality uses salt on roads and shafts can rust in augers and impeller, shear bolts may not shear, and you may damage gear case. I would use blue Loctite on all bolts when reassembling. Snowblowers vibrate and it's common for bolts to come loose. 
An 8 year old 2011 machine should be taken apart. The HS1332 track drive is a workhorse and a powerhouse of a machine... why would you want to skimp on maintenance ?

Good Luck


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I can tell you, from personal experience, that a grease fitting installed 3 3/4" from the face of the shear bolt boss, on each auger on a 24" bucket will allow grease to flow along the shaft , out the above mentioned boss and the outside end of the shaft when you removed the end stud on each end, once a year, pull the shear bolt and spin the auger a couple times and reinstall.


----------

